# Is my Black/Blue Rili Shrimp berried?



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Just wondering if she is berried?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes she is


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Aceman21 said:


> Yes she is





Tabatha said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you &#128578; !!! What a great feeling!


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Ha ha nice. You're gonna have lots of babies roaming all over the tank in some time now.


----------

